# NEW TOOL FOR NR&W



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I got a new tool for the New River & Western RR.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale is that? You going to move mountians with that or what! 

tom h


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Someday... I gotta get me one of those..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Oh boy... new toys!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JJ, 

Wow, You did a super weathering job on that back hoe, really looks good!!! 

chuckger


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Schweeet!. Looks bigger than my 'bota but not as purty. 

-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Looks like you are getting very serious about a large layout  Very nice, I'm jealous!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Hey!!!! Maybe now you can move your tunnel...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Aww c'mon now JJ. That's not a tool, that's a toy!!! You're not married. You don't have to make up stories. 8)  Wish I had one...can't think of a good enough story....!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess when JJ says "he can dig it"! 
he really means it. 
But, does it run?????


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

He's gonna bring it to Marty's so we can put in a new mainline... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

And, he'll be able to do some serious roadbed work in the rock...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it does run. One of the cylinders Front Loader cylinders leaks. I can fix that. I tried to dig a hole. That will take some practice. 

First thing I added was a patio umbrella for shade.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Stan, you better hope he doesn't bring that thing to Marty's. That could be one BIG wreck and not in your favor.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

Carrie and I are leaning toward coming down that way next year for our aniv. JJ you best have a train running. We wanted to go see Rod/Jill but the cost / time I don't think will work.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

WOW! I'd have a hard time finding a spot in my tool box for that one, but a lot of fun trying


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: NEW TOOL FOR NR&W*

JJ; I might need that to bury the horse.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 
You will be doing and using the new TOOL/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif or toy for things you have never thought of. You will say I can do that since I have this tractor. You will actually create new RR lines or mountains that were not easily done before. I have had a tractor and loader almost all my life. being raised on a farm, and I bought my tractor from my dad when he sold the farm, so I am really happy for you. 
Dennis


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! Can I borrow it for a couple of days?


----------

